

Ask HN: How to approach your potential buyer? - throwawaysale

Hello HN,<p>Just wondering if anyone here has any suggestions on how to reach out to a potential buyer of our startup. If anyone has any email template to kick off the discussion that would be great.<p>Thanks in adavance!
======
codeonfire
If you have some potential buyers in mind, you need to pitch them like any
other investor. So just send an email

Hi,

It was great meeting you that one time at <conference, coffee shop, online>. I
was wondering if you had a few minutes to let me tell you more about XYZ
startup. We've got some great things going on and I'd like to get your
thoughts.

Thanks,

throwawaysale

